# Slowenien 2011: Beinharte Clubtour mit Bonsai



## Ripman (2. Februar 2011)

An alle Beinharten, die sich für die im Sommer stattfindende Clubtour nach Slowenien interessieren, oder sich eventuell sogar schon angemeldet haben:

Beim letzten Stammtisch bekam ich von Bonsai einen schönen Reiseführer, der das Land und die Tourenmöglichkeiten rund um Kobarid (unser Standort) sehr anschaulich beschreibt. Dieses Buch macht Lust auf eine Reise dorthin und enthält u. a. etliche Tourenvorschläge, die interessant und gut beschrieben sind. Da ich das Buch mittlerweile fast auswendig kenne, würde ich es gerne einem der Mitfahrer weiterreichen(leihweise ).

Wer also Interesse an diesem Druckwerk hat, darf sich gerne bei mir melden.

Weiterführende Links: http://www.mtb-slowenien.de/ und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=322432


CU

Jürgen


----------



## mbonsai (10. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

nur weil wir es bei der Ausschreibung vergessen haben, Anmeldeschluss 15.04.!!!!

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (14. März 2011)

Kleiner Lustmacher


----------



## mbonsai (21. März 2011)

Für die Lanzeit Überleger,

es sind noch zwei Plätze zu vergeben


----------



## Achim (10. April 2011)

Iss noch was frei?

LG Achim


----------



## mbonsai (10. April 2011)

Hi,

ein Platz im Bus ist noch zu haben. Alles andere muessten wir dann auf ein zweites Fahrzeug legen.

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (12. April 2011)

Freitag ist Anmeldeschluss!!!!!.....möchte sich noch jemand das Buch "MTB Slowenien" ausleihen? Dann fällt die Entscheidung mitzufahren viel leichter


----------



## Ripman (2. Mai 2011)

Ich würde das Buch nochmals leihen wollen. Kannst Du mir das am Dienstag zum Biketreff mitbringen??

Danke

Jürgen


----------



## mbonsai (2. Mai 2011)

Mal sehn....hab doch so nen löchriges Hirn


----------



## Ripman (16. Mai 2011)

Noch 4 Wochen ..... ich bin ja schon sooooo gespannt.


----------



## mbonsai (16. Mai 2011)

Hilfe ein Verrückter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (16. Mai 2011)

Hab ab 17. schon Urlaub, wir können uns also gemeinsam um das Auto und den Anhänger kümmern.


----------



## mbonsai (16. Mai 2011)

Suppi dann bin ich auch nit so allein


----------



## Ripman (19. Mai 2011)

Hab noch ein paar Bilder zu *Kobarid* gefunden.


----------



## mbonsai (19. Mai 2011)

und fuer den Juergen


----------



## Ripman (23. Mai 2011)

Gute Frage: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-komm-ich-ohne-vignette-durch-slowenien

Wie machen wir das? Fliegen?? Oder die Karre an der Grenze zu Österreich stehen lassen und den Rest per Rad absolvieren?


----------



## grosser (26. Mai 2011)

Ripman schrieb:


> Gute Frage: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/wie-komm-ich-ohne-vignette-durch-slowenien
> 
> Wie machen wir das? Fliegen?? Oder die Karre an der Grenze zu Österreich stehen lassen und den Rest per Rad absolvieren?



Ganz einfach! wir kaufen eine Vignette !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (26. Mai 2011)

Das ist ja einfach !!!


----------



## mbonsai (29. Mai 2011)

Brauchen wir nicht, wir fahren keine Autobahn in Slowenien


----------



## grosser (29. Mai 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Brauchen wir nicht, wir fahren keine Autobahn in Slowenien



Keine Waldautobahnen!?!


----------



## Ripman (29. Mai 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> Keine Waldautobahnen!?!



Hähähähhähähä!!!!


----------



## mbonsai (29. Mai 2011)

Doch doch die schon, aber da muesst Ihr mich dann bezahlen, damit ich Euch den Weg zeige


----------



## Ripman (30. Mai 2011)

Und hier noch was zum [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpls0Gub8Ow"]*Gucken[/"]YouTube        - âªmtb slowenien trail - mtb sloveniaâ¬â[/nomedia]*


----------



## mbonsai (30. Mai 2011)

Hier gibts auch ein paar schöne aus Slowenien

http://mpora.com/schpytzyo/videos/50/


----------



## mbonsai (31. Mai 2011)

Die südliche Stol Runde

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4930961"]Breginjski Stol, 30. 5. 2009 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## grosser (9. Juni 2011)

So ein Schei??,
in der MountainBike 7/11 ist ein Bericht über unsere Tour auf Seite 162-170!! 

Hoffentlich ist noch Platz auf den Trails!?!


----------



## mbonsai (9. Juni 2011)

Ich denke wir stellen uns dann in der Schlange an und ziehn ne Nummer bis wir dran sind. Und dann schoen langsam bergab  und mit Sonnenbrille natuerlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (16. Juni 2011)

http://www.flowriders.at/berichte/touren/item/94-biketrip-bovec-soca-tal

noch ein paar Eindruecke


----------



## mbonsai (18. Juni 2011)

War ne lange Fahrt mit dem ueblichen Stau am Tauertunnel, aber nach einem Eis heute mittag und geradeeben einer super Pizza fallen wir nun fertig ins Bett. Wetter morgen bescheiden gemeldet, mal sehn was der erste Tag so bringt


----------



## [email protected] (18. Juni 2011)

Sind auch noch alle Räder im Hänger? 

Das mit dem Wetter wird schon ...


----------



## mbonsai (19. Juni 2011)

Geradeeben alle ausgeladen, Betonung auf "ALLE" . Der Tag hat mit Hagel und einem Wolkenbruch begonnen. Der Weltcup der Kanuten ist deswegen auch ausgefallen, war die Alternative bei dem Wetter. Jetzt gegen mittag klart es aber auch und wir wollen ne kleine Einfuehrrunde starten. Mal schauen wie es wird.....weitere Details heute abend, wenn es der Biergenuss noch zulaesst


----------



## f.topp (19. Juni 2011)

Hey cool, das könnt ja fast ein livebericht werden... bin schon ganz gespannt auf heut abend.


----------



## mbonsai (19. Juni 2011)

also dann 

Heute abend sind alle weg ein Bier trinken und ich schreib hier  deswegen kurz und schnell

Kleine Runde ging heute noch, der Dreznica Trail. Heftig aber nicht so rutschig wie gedacht, aber doch einige sehr schwierige und vor allem steinige Passagen drin. Wir sind auf jedenfall alle gut unten angekommen und keiner ist gestuerzt. Da uns das noch nicht ausreichte haben wir noch die Magozd Route drangehaengt. Schoen am Hang entlang, relativ entspannte Schotterwege. Achim hat natuerlich die Augen immer weit offen nach einem Trail aussicht gehalten und konnte auch einmal zuschlagen. Wir kamen dann ziemlich zeitgleich an der Haengebruecke ueber die Soca an. Noch ein Stueckchen Strasse und dann sollte es eigentlich schon, fuenf Uhr, Abendessen geben, aber kurz vor dem Campingplatz mit dem guten Palatschinken, hamm die Susi, Peter und Achim natuerlich noch einen Trail gefunden. Leider mussten sie den selben Weg wieder hochtragen, da kam doch fast wieder Gardaseefeeling auf  .

Gegessen haben wir viel und gut, ueber Palatschinken, Forelle, Nudeln alles was die hungrigen Maeuler so auf der Speisekarte fanden. 

Heute traf dann auch der letzte Mitfahrer ein und so kann es dann morgen, bei wirklich guter Wettervorhersage, auf grosse Tour gehn. Der Matajur, heiss umgekaemfter Gipfel im ersten Weltkrieg, soll das Ziel sein. Lange Auffahrt, kleine Tragepassage runter und dann kommen die Trails. Wie das ganz ausgeht....morgen in diesem Kino

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Ruderbock (19. Juni 2011)

Danke für den (fast) Live-Bericht,
trotz tierisch NEID!!! wünsch ich Euch natürlich nur das Beste!! (Wetter, Trails, keine Stürze, kein techn. Defekt und ganz viel SPASSSS!!)

LG Jens

P.S.: zwischendurch ein zwei Fotos wären nett!!!


----------



## f.topp (19. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön... trailhunting mit Achim u. Susi, bin ganz neidisch... und gespannt auf die Fortsetzung.


----------



## mbonsai (19. Juni 2011)

ich verweise auch mal auf

http://www.facebook.com/Beinhart92


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (19. Juni 2011)

Ein Grosser mit Esels


----------



## mbonsai (19. Juni 2011)

und bevor ich gute Nacht sage

10 Beinharte ueberqueren die Napoleonbruecke mit Blick auf die Soca


----------



## mbonsai (20. Juni 2011)

Broetchen sind da....auf zum Fruehstueck.....der Kaffegeruch zieht alle zur Fruehstuecksterrasse....


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (20. Juni 2011)

Sei mal ehrlich,

dein Bike steht noch am Tauerntunnel und damit Dir nicht langweilig wird schreibst Du hier quasi im Live-Chat und holst zwischendurch Postkarten zur "Veredelung" deiner Berichte 


Grüße an alle
Nicolas


----------



## mbonsai (20. Juni 2011)

Erinner mich nicht an den Tauerntunnel....wir hamm eine Stunde wegen der tollen Blockabfertigung dort warten muessen....aber die Bikes haben wir nicht abgeladen....


----------



## mbonsai (20. Juni 2011)

aber weiter im Text

9.30 Abfahrt mit dem Bus...400 hm shuttlen....Matthias iss natuerlich hoch gefahren, sammelt wieder fleissig Hoehenmeter  Unterwegs machte er noch Bekanntschaft mit dem oertlichen Trailguide, der Peter, der uns dann bis zum Gipfel mehr oder minder begleitet.

Bevor wir aber losfahren koennen, hab ich schon zwei, den ersten beim Abladen, den zweiten 100 Meter weiter, Plattfuesse. Und warum, den bloeden Dorn uebersehn. Sollte auch nicht der einzige Defekt bleiben, der Juergen, Peter, Mathias mussten auch das Flickzeug noch auspacken, aber am schlimmsten erwischte es den Achim. Plattfuss, und waehrend er wechselt fuhren wir schon mal weiter. Leider funktionierte seine Pumpe nicht und er durfte ca. 3 km den Trail runtertragen, hat er aber tapfer ueberstanden. Leider nicht ganz ueberstanden hat es der Schaltzug vom Peter, den er leidlich flicken konnte. Defekte ueber Defekte.

Die Tour selbst, began mit dem Aufstieg ueber ein kleines Straesschen, ueber Almen, das nach ca. 3 km in einen Forstweg uebergeht. Als man den Gipfel des Matajur zum erstenmal sehn kann wird es dann ein schoener Trail bzw. Karrenweg, der sich bis zum Rifugio Dom na Matajure sich hochzieht. Dies liegt ungefaehr 100 hm unterhalb des Gipfels. Der Rest muss dann geschultert werden. Oben angekommen, hatten wir uns eine laengere Pause verdient und wurden vom oertlichen Guide Peter mit Erzaehlungen ueber die Gegend unterhalten.

Danach kam dann das, was viele befuerchtet und nicht gehofft hatten. Die naechsten 100 hm musste das Bike wieder runtergetragen werden. Aber mit einer durchorganisierten Kette kein Problem. Der anschliessende Karrenweg hatte es in sich und schuettelte uns auf den Bikes ganz schoen durch. Nach ein paar Wiesenquerungen dann endlich der perfekte, fuer manche auch nicht, Singletrail. Schmal, mit teilweise hoher Wiese bewachsen, schlaengelte sich der Weg den Berg abwaerts, bis er uns auf einer kleinen Strasse endlich ausspuckte. Einer fuhr dann auch noch das am Ausgang stehende Hinweisschild um, ja so ein Trail hat es halt schon in sich. Vor allem gingen einigen schon die Wasserrationen aus. Wir hatten immer um die 30 Grad und die Auffahrt und auch die bis jetzt gefahren Trails hatten schon Schweiskoerner gekostet. 

Kurze Auffahrt ueber diese kleine Strasse, bis wir auf den Sentierro 749 abzweigen. Super Trail, aber das staendige auf und ab, Wurzeln und auch der teilweise verdammt rutschige Boden kosten die letzten Kraftreserven. Der Trail schmeisst uns dann in San Pietro raus, wo wir alle durstig eine kleine Tababar stuermen. Ich glaub wir haben den kompletten Jahresumsatz an Cola dort gemacht 

Gut gelaunt, schicken wir unsere drei Helden Peter, Dieter und Matthias voraus um das Auto zu holen. Weit waeren wir mit der grossen Gruppe nicht mehr gekommen. Ne kurze, aber zugewucherte und dornige Abfahrt noch bis ins Tal, wo wir eine Stunde spaeter vom Busservice dann aufgenommen wurden. Danke Jungs, das war die Rettung. Mittlerweile hatten aber zwei Spitzbuben, Juergen und Achim, im Ort noch ne kleine Kneipe unsicher gemacht und schon einiges auf Vorrat getrunken.

Um 20 Uhr kamen wir dann endlich im fuer heute geplanten Restaurant an und haben ueber Forelle, Schnitzel, mit Steinpilzen gefuellte Teigtaschen, Calamares uns den Gaumenfreuden hingegeben.

Aussicht fuer morgen....schoenes Wetter und die Kapellentour...

Anbei ein paar, wie gewuenscht, Impressionen

P.S. Es ist gerade totenstill im Haus....die mueden Geister sind alle in der Koje und traeumen wohl von noch mehr solcher Touren 

P.P.S Den mit den kurzen Haaren hab ich als Fotomodell angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (21. Juni 2011)

Danke für deinen Bericht. Ist spannend zu lesen. Na da habt ihr ja schon mal ordentlich reingehauen... besonders die S5 Stelle sieht schon krass aus...
Hattet ihr die Platten wegen Durchschlägen o. Dornen? Oder beides? 
grüße an alle 
frank


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

Dornen und Durchschlaege....

Fruehstueck bei strahlendem Sonnenschein auf der Terrasse.....nachdem die Langschlaefer von den mitten in der Nacht Aufstehern geweckt wurden....


----------



## f.topp (21. Juni 2011)

Hier regnet es und ich muß gleich raus arbeiten


----------



## Littlejohn (21. Juni 2011)

Wie war es heute?
Na hoffentlich diesmal nicht soviele Defekte!


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

Der Tag began mit Reparaturen, wie in den Fotos zu sehn ist. Jeder hatte ein paar Weh Wehchen, die mit Pfalster versorgt wurden und der Rest schraubte ganz gemuetlich an ihren Bikes. Abfahrt war erst um 11 Uhr vereinbart....


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juni 2011)

Mensch, der Matthias schwitzt ja sogar beim Bremse entlüften 

Gibts noch ein paar Äktschn-Bilder?


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

Aber nun zur Tour "Auf dem Weg des Friedens" Capella Bes

Wir rollten uns gemuetlich entlang der Soca ein. Nach ca. 5 km kam dann unser Abzweig nach Krn (es fehlt kein Buchstabe ). Die Auffahrt verlief ueber ein kleines kaum befahrenes Straesschen das es in sich hatte. Immer wieder mal wurden Abschnitte mit 18% Steigung eingestreut. Leider gab es kaum Baeume die uns die erbamungslos vom Himmel scheinende Sonne vom Leib halten konnten. Erster Stop nach 13 km !!!! und drei Stunden Fahrzeit. Klingt verrueckt, aber bei den teilweise 36 Grad hatten wir uns die Pause, auch bei den wenigen Kilometern echt verdient. Unserem Instinkt folgend, fanden wir hier auf der Planina Kuhinja, eine kleine suesse Almhuette, alles was wir zu unserer Staerkung so brauchten, Cola, Apfelsaft und  lecker Kaesebrot.

Leider war hier noch nicht Schluss. Jetzt kam eine echt harte Passage auf Schotter. Der Schweiss tropfte wirklich aus allen Poren. Endlich am Abzweig zur Kapelle angekommen, spendeten uns die Baeume Schatten und ein knackiges Stueckchen Trail wartete. Leider nur ein paar Meter bis es in eine Schiebepassage ueberging. UND dann die Haerte, ein Gatter und 100 Meter tiefster Matsch. Der Dieter war wirklich begeistert. Aber er kam im Gegensatz zu mir besser durch. Ich bin bis zum Knoechel in diesem Mix aus Erde, Wasser und Kuhpisse eingesunken. Naja was soll man machen.

Dann endlich die Kapelle, aber wie man sehn kann, nicht eine gewoehnliche. Wirklich schoen da oben, und nach der Querlerei eine verdiente Aussicht. 

Aber wie immer bei uns, scherrten wir schnell mit den Hufen und freuten uns auf die Abfahrt. Der Einstieg eine Treppe auf die nach ca. 20 Meter eine Spitzkehre folgte. Einige haben sich hier schon mehrmals dran probieren muessen oder haben wie ich schnell aufgegeben und sich in den weiteren Trail gestuerzt. Mit weiteren Spitzkehren und Absaetzen ging es ueber die Wiese und dann auf einem Pfad am Hang entlang. Nicht jedermanns Sache diese zwei Parts, aber trotzdem wirklich schoen. Kaum hatten wir einen Wartepunkt ausgemacht um die Gruppe wieder aufschliessen zu lassen hatten wir wieder einen ????? Platten ......richtig...naja ......schnell getauscht ging es auf einen wirklichen flowigen Trail mit kleinen springbaren Absaetzen den Hang runter. Ein wahrer Genuss. Rausgespuckt wurden wir dann in Dreznica. Und auch hier beim warten der naechste Platten. Also warten wird bei uns immer mit Plattfuss bestraft  Deswegen gleich weiter als alle da sind..

Kurz nach Dreznica dann noch mal ein Trail....echt kurze Schotterpiste bevor es durch einen Bach, am Hang entlang einen steinigen Weg bis runter zur Soca ging. Zufrieden sind wir dann alle wieder Richtung Apartmenthaus gestrampelt und haben uns mit kaltem Radler (was hier besonders gut schmeckt) den Durst geloescht (naja ich war die Ausnahme, Trinkjoghurt ist hier auch zu empfehlen).

Abendessen wieder in unserer Steinofenpizza. Gesaettigt sind einige schon um neun Uhr ins Bett gefallen und traeumen schon bestimmt von den Aussichten auf dem "Stol", der morgen auf dem Programm steht.

Gute Nacht an alle zu Haus gebliebenen

Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

Wie immer halt....dem laeuft die Bruehe doch auch beim Traeumen


----------



## f.topp (21. Juni 2011)

...erbarmungslose Sonne is hart, aber der Trail hört sich super an. Wieviele hömes warens denn am Ende?


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

ca. 1100 ..... es ist halb elf und alle schlafen schon.... ...die Touren schlauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (21. Juni 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> ca. 1100 ..... es ist halb elf und alle schlafen schon.... ...die Touren schlauchen



stimmt nicht! 
Dieter und ich langweilen uns noch vor der Glotze!


----------



## mbonsai (21. Juni 2011)

ach das Fotomodell hab ich ja noch vergessen


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. Juni 2011)

Super genialer Live Tour Bericht, ich bin begeistert: hier in Mainz war es Heute halbwegs trocken
, macht weiter so
: nächstes Jahr bin ich sicher dabei


----------



## mbonsai (22. Juni 2011)

7 Uhr und das erste Muesli ist schon in Arbeit.....schnippp schnapppp schnipppp  da kann doch keiner mehr schlafen 

Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein haben mich geweckt, der Tag wird wieder warm und hoffentlich haben wir wenig Wolken um die Aussicht zu geniesen


----------



## Sparcy (22. Juni 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> 7 Uhr und das erste Muesli ist schon in Arbeit.....schnippp schnapppp schnipppp  da kann doch keiner mehr schlafen
> 
> Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein haben mich geweckt, der Tag wird wieder warm und hoffentlich haben wir wenig Wolken um die Aussicht zu geniesen



Der Matthias Knopf war doch sicherlich schon um 5 wach und hat am Rad rumgeschraubt...


----------



## mbonsai (22. Juni 2011)

Heutige Tour Stol Nord

Zwei Hoehenmeterfresser begeben sich schon um halb neun auf die gesamte Strecke, heisst 45 km und 1418 Hoehenmeter. Der Rest springt auf das Shuttle auf, heisst 21 km Strecke und 750 hm gespart. Warum Stol Nord, na weil dort keine Sonne scheint und man vermeintlich leichter der Grat oben erreicht. Naja weit gefehlt. Auch diese 650 Hoehenmeter haben es in sich. Man faehrt zwar auf breiter Piste, aber der Schotter frisst einem auch die Koerner. Nach getaner Auffahrt treffen wir die zwei Hoehenmeterfresser wieder. Die Aussicht ist hier direkt am Sattel leider durch aufziehende Wolken getruebt. Trotzdem starten immer noch Gleitschirmflieger in die Wolken rein. Wir verziehn uns nach 10 Minuten schon wieder, weil die Wolken Aussicht auf kuehles Nass von oben geben. 

Zwei "Helden" fahren die Auffahrt wieder runter und bringen unser Shuttle wieder nach Hause, waehrend sich der Rest am Kamm entlang Richtung Kobarid aufmacht. Herrliche, naja ein bisschen trueb, aber trotzdem lohnende Sicht ins Tal. Nach mehreren Gattern und einiges an Schafmist kommen wir am Bergabstueck an.  Die Schoner fest angelegt geht es auf markiertem Weg auf "urspruenglichem" Trail den Berg runter. 

Urspruenglich - muss hier mal erklaert werden. Zugewachsen von rechts und links scheint nur das Fahrrad noch den Weg zu finden. Der grobe Schotter auf dem Weg ist dadurch was fuer ein Glueck weniger zu sehn  Der Fahrer hat alle Haende voll zu tun das Bike auf dem Weg zu halten. Dann grober Schotter der auf Grund des Gefaelles nicht einfach zu fahren ist, man kann aber sagen das hier pures Gardaseefeeling aufkommt, nur das man hier kaum auf Biker trifft, so wie auf dem Pregasinatrail, die einem in der Spitzkehre im Weg stehn.

Nachdem uns der Trail, auch nach einigen Tragepassagen und spassigen Stellen, "endlich" wieder in ein kleinem Ort ausspuckt ....der naechste Plattfuss.....aber nein es haengt nicht an zu wenig Luftdruck  

Kurz noch ueber ein kleines Stueckchen Strasse und wir sind wieder im trautem Heim. Hier verteilt sich die Gruppe, in der Dusche, beim Eiscafe und beim Bistro.....ueberall sieht man Beinharte 

Der Tag ist noch lang.....mal sehn was noch so ansteht


----------



## mbonsai (22. Juni 2011)

Dann mal weiter im Text

17 Uhr Abmarsch zum oertlichen Wasserfall....ein echte Attraktion. Vom Apartment sind es ca. 4 km. Allerdings sind einige echt fertig vom Biken bzw. tut die schwuele Luft ihr uebriges. Am Abzweig zum Campingplatz, der zur heutigen Verkoestigung vorgesehen ist, verlieren wir dann einige Mitwanderer, die Lust auf Bier war einfach staerker. Der Rest wandern einen leichten Weg bis zum Eingang zum Wasserfall und hoert schon das Kakern und Quietschen von vier badenden Spaniern. Naja wir sind ja auch nicht wasserscheu, und vier Mutige springen, oder wie ich rutschen aus, ins kalte Nass. Was fuer eine herrliche Abkuehlung bei der Hitze. Nach kurzem Bad zurueck Richtung Campingplatz und dem leckerem Essen dort. Gesaettigt haben sich die Mitfahrer auf die Dorfkneipe, die Terrasse und auch schon auf die Betten aufgeteilt.

Gute Nacht

P.S. regnet es bei Euch wirklich so heftig? Ich bring dann mal das geile Wetter in Tueten mit nach Hause, aber auch nur wenn ich ueberhaupt mitfahre......wuerd viel lieber hier bleiben und weiter neue Trail entdecken!!


----------



## mbonsai (22. Juni 2011)

ich hab ja ganz den Wasserfall

und mein Fotomodell beim Schwitzen vergessen


----------



## mbonsai (23. Juni 2011)

Morgenliches Gewitter....heftig......erstmal die draussen aufgehaengte Waesche in Sicherheit bringen....sonst waere aufsammeln im Vorgarten angesagt  hoffentlich hoert das wieder auf wollen doch biken und nicht chillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (23. Juni 2011)

Hey hört sich ja klasse an.. toller Bericht

Das Wetter war hier gestern auch heftig... wann das bei euch ist dann wird es heute für euch nee Nasse Angelegenheit


----------



## mbonsai (23. Juni 2011)

Fruehstuek auf der Terrasse bei bedecktem Himmel aber es regnet nicht mehr...


----------



## mbonsai (23. Juni 2011)

Nach dem Fruehstueck kurze Besprechung was heute so ansteht...

Eine Cafecruiser, der von Cafe zu Cafe wandert
Zwei Genussbiker, die nochmal an der Soca entlang wollen
Ein Geocacher (uebrigens der Held des Tages)
Drei Trailsucher, die mit dem Rest zur Planina Zaprikay ins Freilichtmuseum aufbrechen und dort die Schuetzengraeben der ersten italienischen Verteidigungslinie aus dem 1. Weltkrieg zu besichtigen....

Unser Geocacher war auf einer Wanderung rund um Kobarid, schoener Trail (allerdings nur zu Fuss erlaubt) mit Ausgrabungsstaetten, der Treppe des Todes (wer die faehrt hat mit dem Leben abgeschlossen), als er bei einer Strassenueberquerung ploetzlich ein bremsendes Moped neben sich bemerkt, sich umdreht und eine gestuerzte Mopedfahrerin auf der Strasse lag. NEIN er war nicht dran Schuld, aber pflichtbewusst hat er Erste Hilfe geleistet und gewartet bis die Rettungsdienste eintrafen.

Die Wanderer fuhren erst ueber Teer und kleinsten Straesschen den Berg hoch bis der Weg in eine Schotterpiste (teilweise grob), haben ja alle einen Abenteuerurlaub gebucht, hoch bis zur Alm "Planina Zaorikay". Dort angekommen waren es noch ca. 3 km zu Fuss bis zu den Schuetzengraeben. Teilweise kann man die Bunker und Gaenge mit der Taschenlampe erkunden. Ne interessante Runde fuer die man locker ne Stunde braucht. Die Trailsucher scharrten schon mit den Hufen und wollten wieder zurueck zum Auto um dann endlich wieder zu biken. Die anderen fuhren die Piste wieder nach Kobarid zum Kaffee trinken.

Die Trailsucher probierten einen markierten Wanderweg aus und machten hier Bekanntschaft mit den, wenn nass, extrem glatten slowenischen Steinen. Im trockenen ein super Trail, mit einigen S2-S3 Stellen, aber mit Naesse schon echt heftig. Aber spassig. Nach mehreren Abschnitten endete die Suche beim Eingang zum Wasserfall. Muede und nach schweisstreibenden bergab fahren vielen wir in die Eisdiele ein und genossen das leckere Bananensplit. Wohl leider das einzigste Eis was dort wirklich o.k. ist, mit Spaghetteeis glaenzen die wirklich nicht.

Zum Abendessen gab es entweder Pizza, Tintenfischringe, Salat oder die Leckereien im teueren Restaurant gegenueber.

Morgen soll das Wetter bescheiden werden, mal sehn was wir dann so alles anstellen.


----------



## mbonsai (23. Juni 2011)

die besagte Treppe


----------



## Goldener_Reiter (24. Juni 2011)

Hört sich super toll an!!!!

Weiter sooo :-D

greetz


----------



## mbonsai (25. Juni 2011)

so dann mal zum Freitag, leider unser letzter Tag in Slowenien

Nachdem alle gemuetlich nacheinander zum Fruehstueck aufgetaucht sind, und unser Geburtstagskind auch noch Broetchen und Leckereien einkaufen war, bekommt dieser eine kleine Kerze angezuendet und wir lassen es uns schmecken.

Heute ist Abreisetag und jeder geht diesen anders an. Vier Beinharte fahren eine kleine Tour ueber den oertlich angelegten Wanderweg und werden leider pitsche patsche nass. Drei Weitere fahren (shuttlen) ins Ucceatal und fahren eine wunderherrliche Spitzkehrentour. 

Abfahrt ist fuer 18.30 angesetzt. Nachdem sich alle noch mit Marschverpflegung eingedeckt haben, geht das Abendteuer Autofahrt los und endet leider erst 14 Stunden spaeter wieder in Mainz. Ein aetzender Stau am Tauerntunnel hatte uns mehr als 4 Stunden Wartezeit eingebracht.

Ich kann nur sagen....SCHEEEEE wars und wir waren bestimmt nicht zum letztenmal dort!! Versprochen.

Danke auch an alle Mitfahrer.

Vielleicht hat ja auch der ein oder andere Mitfahrer Lust ueber seine Erfahrungen in dieser Woche hier ein paar Worte zu schreiben.

......so long Bonsai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77527 (25. Juni 2011)

Deine Berichterstattung hat gefallen. Danke.


----------



## mathias (25. Juni 2011)

So, dann fange ich mal an...

Nach ein paar Stündchen schlafen, rumpelt jetzt die Waschmaschine.

Zeit eine wirklich schöne und außergewöhnliche Woche Revue passieren zu lassen.

Slowenien ist wirklich ein Geheimtipp. Die bewaldeten Berge sind einmalig, die Menschen super nett, freundlich und freuen sich jedem Ihr Land zu zeigen.

Susi und Bonsai hatten für eine schöne UND preiswerte Unterkunft gesorgt, das morgendliche Frühstück ab 7:00 Uhr  immer reichhaltig und mit frischen Brötchen versehen.

Die Trails die wir gefahren sind hatten locker Gardasee-klasse und wir sind teilweise Kilometer lange geilste Singeltrails gefahren. Von flowig bis ruppig, von Waldboden bis Felsen war alles dabei 

Das Abendprogramm war auch immer gesichert, leckeres Essen und kühles Bier super

Spät wurde es nie, denn den Einen oder Anderen trieb beim ersten Sonnenstrahl die senile Bettflucht zum Frühstück. 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer und besonders an Susi und Bonsai für die Orga, das geile Trailscouting und die unvergesslichen Eindrücke.

Bis nächstes Mal

Mathias


----------



## Achim (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo Susi, hallo Bonsai,

das Abenteuer Slowenien 2011 ist leider schon zu Ende. Das Land, die  Leute - traumhaft. Der buntgemischte beinharte Urlaubstrupp hatte viel  Spaß miteinander, ich davon mit Sicherheit besonders viel.

_Der Satz der Woche: _
*Durch das Moos bekommen die nassen Steine mehr Grip!*
Klasse 

Das habt ihr richtig fein gemacht 

Im Namen des MTB-Club Beinhart sage ich dafür: 

Vielen Dank

Achim


----------



## Ripman (27. Juni 2011)

Huhu!!

Auch von mir ein kurzes Resümee: War ne tolle Woche mit netten Leuten und angenehmer Behausung. Wenn auch die Abfahrten nicht immer nach meinem Geschmack waren, so waren die gefahrenen Touren insgesamt alle sehr reizvoll. 
Die lange Fahrt hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, Slowenien ist, zumindest im Gebiet um Kobarid, auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert.
Zumal, wenn man solche Reiseführer wie Susi und Bonsai mithat 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## matthias2003 (27. Juni 2011)

Schee wars,

am meisten geschlaucht hat mich die Rückfahrt und da bin ich sicher nicht der Einzige. Ich habe das ganze WE meine 4 Wände nicht verlassen können, so fertig war ich! 
Ein dickes Dankeschön geht an die Fahrer des Reisebusses, in dem ich glücklicherweise nur Mitfahrer war!
Von Slowenien werde ich noch lange träumen, es war einfach eine klasse Woche mit netten Beinharten. Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, obwohl die knackigen Auffahrten rund um Kobarid schon recht anspruchsvoll waren. Aber abends immer gut Rotwein reinschütten, dann klappt das auch mit dem Hochfahren!
Danke nochmal an die Beinharte Reisetruppe für die schöne Woche mit Euch, vor allem an Susi+Bonsai für den ganzen Planungs- und Vorbereitungskram !!
Nächstes Mal 10 Tage, eine Woche ist einfach zu kurz!

PS
Ich packe ein: Ein Holzbrettchen, dann hört man das Schnipschnapp am frühen Morgen nicht so laut


----------



## Der Herz-König (27. Juni 2011)

Na, da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. 

Gelobt seien die Protektoren, die - zumindest für mich - die Abfahrten erst richtig zum Genuss gemacht haben. Super spannend, super spaßig. Absolute Spitzentrails. Ein dickes Lob an Susi und Bonsai, die nicht nur die Trails für uns ausgesucht und geguided hatten, sondern mit der Unterkunft und allem drum und dran diese Woche zu einem besonders schönen Erlebnis gemacht haben. 

Danke für euren Einsatz 
Jochen


----------



## mbonsai (14. August 2011)

Na dann...

Zwei Beinharte auf weiterer Trailsuche in Kobarid.....gestern gute 6 Stunden vom Steineggerhof ueber das Puster- und Gailtal rueber nach Slowenien gefahren. Landschaft super, der Verkehr im Pustertal dafuer aber toedlich. Gailtal iss was fuer Mopedfahrer, eine Kurve nach der anderen, mit nem vollbeladenen Auto nicht wirklich die Offenbarung.

Nach der Ankunft erstmal schoen gemuetlich im Fischrestaurant neben an essen gegangen. Lecker lecker lecker kann ich da nur sagen.

Heute musste ich dann alleine auf Tour gehn. Susi hats wohl bei der Rosengartenrunde erwischt und sie quaelt sich ein bissel mit Halsweh und Schnuppen rum. Hoffentlich wird das wieder. Tour war deshalt auch nur ganz kurz, naja 4 Stunden waren es schon, aber dafuer nur 18 km. Kurz nach Kobarid auf ne Schotterpiste rauf bis kurz vorm Stolplateau. Dann eine kleine Tragepassage, so wie ich hoch getragen hab, kamen mir auch 11 Biker tragenderweise runter auch entgegen. Weiss gar nicht warum die nicht gefahren sind . War wohl doch etwas steil und vor allem wurzelig, also technisch schon ne Herausforderung, aber halt zu kurz. Oben angekommen, kurz die Aussicht genossen, ein schattiges Plaetzchen gesucht, weil ueber 30 Grad, und sich schon mal auf den Wanderweg direkt nach Kobarid eingestellt. Ploetzlich ein Bremsenquietschen und da standen ein aelteres Paearchen vor mir. Wollten nur noch runter nach Kobarid egal welchen Weg, nur diesen haben sie wohl komplett schiebenderweise zurueckgelegt. Naja....ich dann doch fahrenderweise an den beiden spaeter wieder vorbei, aber ich muss sagen, es war seeehr anstrengend. Die Steine und Absaetze gingen ganz schoen in die Arme, so dass ich auch mal eins zwei Paeusschen eingelegt habe. Aber der Weg war insgesamt ganz lustig und meine Hoehenangst hatte keine Chance.....

so weiter in diesem Kino....morgen   oder vielleicht heute nacht, wenn es gewittert  wobei die Aussichten sind super fuer diese Woche, deswegen sind wohl auch soviele Gleitschirmflieger hier..

Cu Bonsai


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2011)

So ein Leben hätte ich auch gerne  von Steinegg direkt nach Slowenien...

Für uns gabs in Deutschland zur Begrüßung gleich mal Regen  aber da hat man wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn man auf der Couch rumlungert

Viel Spass noch und gute Besserung


----------



## mbonsai (14. August 2011)

Wie auf der Couch? Steckt die Wand noch in den Waden?

Danke.....waren gerade auf dem Campingplatz essen.....Nudeln, damit die Tour morgen fuer mich leichter wird (sozusagen der zweite Rucksack voll iss), und nen Palatschinken mit Schoko gegen den Zuckerentzug.......


----------



## Rockside (14. August 2011)

Nach einer Woche Steinegg kannst Du ja anscheinend überhaupt nicht genug kriegen von den Bergen und den Palatschinken. Hoffentlich wird der zweite Rucksack nicht zu schmal wegen der wenigen Einkehrmöglichkeiten.

Und Gute Besserung an Susi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (14. August 2011)

Wie kann man nur so viel Urlaub haben!
Ich durfte mich bisher nur mit 5 Wochen Bikeurlaub begnügen, aber 4 stehen ja noch an, ... 

ich wünsche Euch ganz viel Spass da unten.
... und Gute Besserung, auch gesundheitlich!
LG
Matthias


----------



## Achim (15. August 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> Zwei Beinharte auf weiterer Trailsuche in Kobarid.....gestern gute 6 Stunden vom Steineggerhof ueber das Puster- und Gailtal rueber nach Slowenien gefahren. Landschaft super, der Verkehr im Pustertal dafuer aber toedlich. Gailtal iss was fuer Mopedfahrer, eine Kurve nach der anderen, mit nem vollbeladenen Auto nicht wirklich die Offenbarung.
> 
> ...



  Mannoh 
@Susi Gute Besserung
Achim


----------



## mbonsai (15. August 2011)

Also der Tag began schon nicht so gut...hier iss heute Feiertag, also keine Broetchen zum Fruehstueck. Naja wir hatten ja gestern noch Brot gekauft, dass reichte dann gerade noch. Nach dem Essen noch nen Nickerchen gemacht und dann ab zur naechsten Runde. Leider wieder ohne Susi...

@all Danke fuer die Besserungswuensche, wird hoffentlich morgen wieder was

Heute stand der Bergruecken des Kolovrat an. Die Tour wurde auch in der Mountainbike beschrieben. Also ab ins Auto und kurz vor Tolmin, in der Ortschaft Volce wieder ausgepackt. Nun ging es "erstmal" 1000 Hoehenmeter am Stueck bergauf, leider alles auf einer Strasse, zwar nicht viel Verkehr, aber fuer einige Kilometer nur ein Aussichtspunkt Richtung Tolmin. Erst weiter oben dann die gewuenschte Aussicht. Aehnlich wie auf dem Matajur herrliche Weitsicht, trotz Bewoelkung und Regenschauer Richtung Triest, kann man die Adria erkennen. Ein kleiner weisser Strich am Horizont.  . Aber auch hier, nur die geteerte Piste weiter bergauf. Einzige Ablenkung, ausser der Aussicht, bieten auch die Ueberbleibsel aus dem 1. Weltkrieg. Einige Tunnel, Graeben und Beschilderung zeigen wie hart es hier zuging. 

Als es sich dann endlich abzeichnet, dass es bergab geht und ich die Schoner (vorsichthalber) anziehe, faengt es an zu regnen. Nix wie weg hier. Erst noch ein Kilometer Strasse und dann zweigt der erste Trail links ab. Erst noch locker rollend, wird er zu einem bockigem Karrenweg, ganz wie in der Beschreibung im Buch. Nachdem mich der Trail weiter unten wieder auf die Strasse ausspuckt und ich diese im leichten Nieselregen weiter runter muss tun mir die Arme schon ein bissel weh. Nix desto trotz kommt bald der naechste Trail. Auch hier stimmt die Beschreibung, holprige Geroellpiste, aus dem Buch und ich bin froh meinen schweren Bock dabei zu haben. Breite Reifen und ein bissel Federweg machen das ganze ein bissel angenehmer, aber die Arme scheinen zu platzen. 

Am Auto schnell das Bike in den Kofferraum und einsteigen. Dem richtigen Regen bin ich entkommen. Und wie solls anders sein, in Kobarid iss alles wieder vorbei. 

Und jetzt.....goenn ich mir ein Radler...

@Ripman....morgen schau ich mir mal die Kluzetour an, die wo Du auch das Video gesehen hast

@Achim Du Armer

@Matthias da hattest Du ja schon ne Woche mehr !! Da muessen wir ja noch aufholen 

@ Dirty Track auch der zweite Rucksack bekommt was ab, vor allem abends, dafuer sorg ich schon 

Schoenen Tach noch

Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (16. August 2011)

Und da war er wieder.....einer dieser schoenen Trails, die man hier nicht aus lassen sollte.....bei super Wetter, haben wir aber erstmal "schnarch schnarch" bis um 9 Uhr gepennt und dann lecker gefruehstueck und wie ja schon einigen bekannt, hab ich mir die MU nicht entgehen lassen. Einfach lecker das Zeug 

Kurz vor zehn dann auf die Maschine geschwungen und fuer die erste Tour los geradelt. Ja die erste, weil die zweite folgt dann nach der kleinen Mittagspause, die ich mir nun goenne.

Ziel ist der Valle die Pradolino. Anfahrt erstmal ueber Teer, dann der Abzweig ins Nadiza Tal. Als Fahrradweg ausgeschildert, aber dann doch mal Pfad mit Wurzeln und das bergauf (ich schiebenderweise), dann mal wieder am Fluss entlangschlaengender Waldweg, der mich an einen kleinen Weg in den Rockies erinnert. Wirklich schoen. Raus kommt man dann am Campingplatz im Nadizatal. Kurz noch auf eine kleine Strasse und schon hat man einen tollen Blick auf die alte Napoleonbruecke. Hier mutet es an, als waere man vor 200 Jahren unterwegs. Im Fluss unten koennte man, manche taten es auch, gut schwimmen gehn. Mich trieb es aber auf einer Forstpiste weiter bergauf. Voll im morgenlichen Trahn bin ich dann auch noch nen Kilometer zu weit hochgefahren und hab den Trailabzweig verpasst. Also wieder retour und was sehen meine Augen. Ein super Trail, aber den muss ich hoch??!!! Naja, Fahrrad auf den Rucksack und ab dafuer.

Nach ca. 200 Meter wird es wieder flacher und ich kann wieder aufsteigen und weiterstrampeln. Schoener, nein wunderschoener Trail leicht bergauf dann wieder berab. Rechts und links steile weisse Felswaende. Und das alles ziemlich nah beinander. Ein richtig verwunschenes Tal....und diese Ruhe....Clubtour hierher ist schon gebucht!!

Als es dann wohl nur noch abwaerts geht, schnell wieder die Schoner an, brav wie ich bin hab ich die hier immer dabei, und dann mal laufen lassen. Ein bissel Geroell verlangsamt ab und zu den Flow, aber es macht richtig Spass, und dann das Highlight. Steintreppen, nass und mit ein bissel Moos drauf. Und was das hier in Slowenien heisst iss klar oder? Rutschig wars  aber noch gut fahrbar....Was fuer nen Spass!!

Unten wird man dann wieder am Fluss aus dem Weg rausgeschmissen. Schoner wieder aus und zurueck auf der Strasse. 

Dat war scheee... und heute mittag kleiner Shuttle, und dann schauen wir uns noch die "Verborgenen Pfade um den Spik" an....

.....bis spaeter in diesen Kino


----------



## a.nienie (16. August 2011)

freak


----------



## mbonsai (16. August 2011)

wieso


----------



## mbonsai (16. August 2011)

Scherz beseite...

heute mittag war dann ein kleiner Shuttle dran...nix desto trotz musste ich noch ein paar Rampen erklimmen....teilweise war ich auch zu faul zum strampeln und hab geschoben, bei 17 Kilo Bikegewicht ist das wohl auch mal drin 

Der Trail war oben angenehm steil und flowig, weiter unten wieder grob schottrig, aber ganz gut fahrbar....nach einer kurzen Ortsdurchquerung dann erst Forstpiste die dann aber in einem "verwunschenen" Pfad zwischen Mauern, wie es sie auch auf La Palma gibt, lang fuehrte....der Rest musste dann wieder auf Strasse zurueck nach Kobarid.....schoener Tag den ich nun mit Radler und ner lecker Pizza, oh Wir natuerlich, ausklingen lassen

Gruesse Susi und Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (17. August 2011)

Heute Pausentag!! Kennt man ja, wir fahren heute nicht, die Beine sollen mal wieder zur Ruhe kommen. , ausserdem hab ich ab heute auch noch Halsweh.

Aber wie es dann so ist, die Bikes landen im Auto, falls wir sie doch noch brauchen. Wir fahren die Soca rauf, das ganze schoene Tal, bis zu ihrem Ursprung. Das ist kurz vor der Auffahrt zum Vrsic Pass links rein, eine wohl neu gemachte Teerstrasse. Nebendran verlaeuft ein Trail, der Soca Trail, leider darf man den nicht fahren, aber wandern ist hier wohl auch schoener um die Natur besser zu geniesen. Gesagt getan, festes Schuhwerk an, und auf zur Quelle. Ein kleiner mit vielen Stufen versehener Pfad fuehrt den Berg rauf, und an einer Ecke faengt dann ein kleiner Steig an, der bis zum Quellwasser fuehrt. In der linken hab ich die Kamera und mit der anderen halt ich mich immer schoen fest, wie ja bekannt hab ich Hoehenangst, die sich allerdings ganz gut im Zaume haelt. Auf dem Weg runter noch schnell was leckeres gegessen, ne super Suppe und nen suessen Struckli.

In Bovec lass ich mich dann von Susi absetzen um die Kluzerunde zu fahren. Sie faehrt weiter zum hoechsten Wasserfall ein paar Orte weiter.

Die Runde beginnt auf einem Wiesenweg, geht ueber in eine Schotterpiste die ganz ploetzlich in einen Pfad uebergeht. Und dann steht ich mitten im Wald vor einer kleinen Kapelle. Die Seile der Glocke haengen zwar runter, aber leuten hab ich mich nicht getraut. Der Trail geht noch ein bisschen weiter bis zur Strasse. Gut einen Kilometer weiter dann die Festung. Imposant zu sehen, was fuer ein Glueck schiesst keiner auf mich. Man hat hier einen tollen Blick in eine Schlucht runter und mir schwant boeses als ich aufs GPS sehe. Da muss ich runter!!! Erst kurze Schotterpiste und dann ein Trail mit tollen Spitzkehren, die ich mich ohne Schoner und Begleitung (na eigentlich wegen der Hoehenangst) nicht trau zu fahren. Unten angekommen, fliesst das tuerkise Wasser an mir vorbei und ich sehe die Haengebruecke vor mir ueber die ich rueber muss. Wackelige Angelegenheit.

Der Trail danach hat mich an den Lieserpfad in Manderscheid erinnert. Schmal, immer an der Kante entlang, und manchmal mit Wurzeln und Steinen gepickt.

Das Verbindungsstueck ist dann kurz eine Forstpist in den naechsten Ort, von dem es wieder schoen trailig weiter geht und wie gerade beschrieben, wieder mit schmalen an der Kante entlangfuehrenden Weg. Aussicht ist zwar toll, aber die "Hoehenangst"  Ja so ist das.

In Bovec angekommen, kurz noch nen Abstecher zur Seilbahn um die noetigen Infos fuer den Bikepark zu bekommen und dann ab zur Susi. Die hat schoen die Fuesse gebadet und den Kajakfahrern zugeschaut. Das war auch nicht ohne, die Neulinge haben manchmal unfreiwillig ne Rolle gemacht, leider nur ne Halbe und haben ne Menge Wasser geschluckt 

Gut...mal sehn was der morgige Tag so bringt, wo wir doch beide krank sind....vielleicht Shuttle wir uns gegenseitig  wo wir doch so gerne zusammen fahren

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (17. August 2011)

Auf dem Weg zur Quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (17. August 2011)

Bilder der Kluze Tour


----------



## mbonsai (18. August 2011)

Heute hab ich dann das Bike mal zu Hause gelassen....die Ruesselseuche und der Hals moegen heut kein Biken.

Also bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und guter Sicht zum Rifugio Pelizzo, unterhalb des Matajur, natuerlich mit dem Auto. Dann in die Wanderschuhe und die paar Meter bis zum Gipfel rauf. War noch anstrengend genug, aber die Sicht einfach nur herrlich. 

Susi hatte ihr Bike dabei und ist die dritte Matajurabfahrt mal runter. Erst ueber eine Almwiese mit grossen Steinen im Weg, dann ueber viel Geroell und dann ueber Forstpiste bergab. Also nur deswegen da hoch wuerde sie nicht. Aber es gibt ja noch andere schoene Trails runter.

So und jetzt geh ich mal leckere Radler holen.

Gruesse Bonsai


----------



## Achim (18. August 2011)

Herrlisch 
Achja - Gute Besserung!


----------



## mbonsai (19. August 2011)

Heute nur Abhaengen.....leider.....Susi ist die Tour durch das Valle di Padrolino gefahren. War genauso angetan wie ich. Ist halt sehr schoen und wird beim naechstenmal ins Tourenprogramm aufgenommen, Schwimmen inklusive.

So dat war's aus Slowenien und vllt bekommen wir das naechste Jahr wieder eine Clubtour hierher zustande.

Ansonsten ist Slowenien immer eine Reise wert.....

Bis naechstes Jahr

Bonsai


----------



## mbonsai (20. August 2011)

Die Strecke Kobarid - Mainz geht auch schneller wie beim letzten Ausflug....heute haben wir nur 7 Std. 45 Min. gebraucht .... was fuer ein Glueck, 15 Std. waeren bei der Hitze toedlich gewesen


----------

